# Noooo!  Broken film -aaarrrgh!



## Jewel (Oct 8, 2003)

Bit lost for words here, but if someone has any idea how to deal with a 35mm film that has separated from it's cartridge, please let me know.    

There are some shots on here I really don't want to lose...  and no, I don't have darkroom facilities.

TIA
Jewel


----------



## Tyjax (Oct 8, 2003)

Jewel,

I will leave it to the really brilliant minds to give the "correct" answer but  here is the first thing that I can think of.

1. Make some place dark. ALot dark.  Closet, bathroom... somewhere. Test it by sitting in your make shift dark tent for 5 minutes. If you cant see your hand in front of your face its dark enough. If someone walks in on you just sitting in a dark closet, point out that none of us gets enough time for quite reflection in this hectic age.

2. Wash your hands. Dry them. If you have them wear some of those "bootie" gloves. The ones that are white cotton and dont fit. The point is to knot accidently print the film. 

3. Get your camera. And go the the quiet dark place. If you have had trouble getting a trully dark place of your own where you are certain no one will walk in on you. Take a large duffel bag with you to act as a dark/black bag. In total darkness (by touch) open your camera and remove the film cannister. Put it where you can get it again.

4. Grasp the end of the film. It may have sprung and wound its way somewhere on the backside of the roll. Fish for it gently. If you are at the end of the film there is likely not a picture to ruin with prints. but be careful in case. Pull the film off the take up. You may need to activate your camera's film rewind function to get the take up spinning. 

5. When you have the film in your hand. (Dont loose that end.) Fumble around for the cannister that you have forgotten where you laid.  Holding the film be the edges feed it in through the little felt brush on the film cannister. It may take a few tries but it can be done. 

6. When you have it threaded just keep gently threading by the film edges. When the last bit goes in congratulate yourself. 

7. Now if the film broke (not likely, but possible) you may need to take it to a professional lab and tell them the film broke. If it just pulled free of the cannister (most likely) just have it developed where ever. 

Hope this helps. The only other option too feeding it through that little crack is to pop the top off the cannister. Doable but more involved. 

Cheers. Goodluck. 
Ty


----------



## Jewel (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the detailed reply - I'd sorta figured something like that but I don't know if I can trust myself.  But my closet is big and dark enough.

It came off the barrel of the cartridge and also broke - it seemed to catch on the spindles or something, darned if I know how.  I've resigned myself to losing the last half-dozen photos (pity, there was an awesome sunset in there too...) and I've cut the torn bit (about 2 inches) off.  The earlier part of the film has the most important shots on it, so hopefully it is salvageable.

Cheers
Jewel


----------



## Tyjax (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm, in which case you might just thread that film back into the cartridge and develop. If the cartridge is a smash then by a cheep film and pull out the film (practice putting it back in while you are at it.) and thread it with your film The last pictures should be good unless you have ezposed them or hoplessly mauled them.  heh heh.

cheers.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 8, 2003)

I assume the film is still in the camera?  Just take the whole camera to a "pro" lab and tell them what happened.  They can stick the camera in a darkbox (or use there darkroom), remove the film, and put it into a light proof container, like the cartridges they use to develop 120 film, and get it developed.


----------



## photong (Oct 8, 2003)

I second the pro lab.

a friend had broken all the perferated edges (rebate??) by winding her camera the wrong way (my gawd, we were in a photography program togehter. how she's fudged that up, I couldnt tell ya!)

So...the lab the film was sent to, sent this roll to their main lab to get it fixed. they turned out alright :/ kind of messed up because of some of the rebate was showing (because the machines now didnt have anything to hold onto to print the negatives..hahaha..) but it made a funky effect!!


----------



## Jewel (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks soooo much guys.

I took the camera to the local Rabbit.  About half the film was salvageable, although a little bit light-fogged.  The important shots survived.  I know what to do next time it happens - hopefully never.

If I win the lottery I'm gonna go digital, I swear...  

Jewel


----------



## oriecat (Oct 8, 2003)

photong said:
			
		

> a friend had broken all the perferated edges (rebate??)



Do you mean the sprocket holes?  I've never heard the term rebate in photo before.  (But maybe that's just me...)


----------

